# cutting boards/cheeseboards safety



## APBcustoms (Jan 7, 2015)

first of let me start by saying that i already no i will be made fun of for asking dumb questions but can i use cocobolo and other rosewood for them i see a few online but wont they not be food safe? how do i make them food safe if thats an option?


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 7, 2015)

It is not a "dumb" question at all! I don't think that you can get an absolute, definitive, answer to your question simply because there are so many variables involved. What might be helpful to someone wanting to use a rosewood for food-contact purposes is to recognize that the wood has some toxins (not poisons) that could cause an allergic reaction in some people, some of the time, if the allergic individual were to come in direct contact with a large amount of the wood.

I believe that if the cutting board is washed well between uses (recommended no matter the species used!) there is very little probability of a problem arising on account of the rosewood surface.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2015)

Austin, I agree with Mike.  If you use exotic wood, (to err on the side of caution I do it for any woods that come in contact with food), type up a list of woods you use on them with a cautionary note about allergies and include it with your cutting board. People like to know what woods are in your work anyway! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jan 8, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend using cocobolo as its high up there in toxins. I personally am allergic to it, my throat starts to close. Its a very oily wood so even tho you may wash it I doubt you will ever get all the oils out of it! heres a table of wood toxicity. I tend to stay away from exotics in any food product, pepper mills and cutting boards ect.. http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 14, 2015)

Tony said:


> Austin, I agree with Mike. If you use exotic wood, (to err on the side of caution I do it for any woods that come in contact with food), type up a list of woods you use on them with a cautionary note about allergies and include it with your cutting board. People like to know what woods are in your work anyway! Tony


Keep in mind one of the most popular domestic woods can also spark a nasty allergic reaction. The species is walnut we all love it but it can be a doosey if you are allergic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2015)

The only DUMB question is the one that does not get asked and causes you problems.............

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

